# fishing east matty



## bbess73 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a 21 shoalwater cat and may be looking for a fishing buddy or buddies from 2 cool if anyones interested. I will be down for 5 days or so in sargent. shoot me a text if anyone likes fishing east bay. I don't wanna hold anybodys hand or take people for boat rides. just looking for some cool guys to fish with. 832-606-9504 Brett


----------

